# Wanted a property tax expert in California



## kinlesen (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, to all out there.
I have a question about my property taxes. I own a modest home in California. I need some guidelines about prop 13 and or prop 8. How do I calculate the amount of tax especially when the property value is fluctuating?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

No idea about California but it may have similarities with Arizona. Here, the county assessor sends you a letter every other year stating the assessed value of your property. You have 90 days or so to file an appeal or that's the assessed value of your property for the next 2 years.


----------



## britannia (Oct 4, 2011)

check on a site like "zillow" that will give you a guide to property values if it is wildly different from your assessed value you can apply for a reduction


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I live in Poway, Southern California.

My property tax was calculated on the price I purchased my home. It was 1% of the property price. There are also other 'fees'which get tagged on as well such as school bonds, fire protection fees, etc etc.

I think this 1% of the purchase price is pretty much standard across California.

You get a comprehensive statement from your city's Valuation Tax office each year.

If you disagree with the tax assessment of your property you contest it with the tax office.

Look up Proposition 13 info on the web. There is loads of it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Check city and county web site for the appropriate millage rate. Here are the very basics of Prop. 13. I do not understand why you ask about Prop. 8 - this is 2011 not 1978.

Acquisition Value Provisions of Prop. 13 
Section 2 of Article XIIIA of the California Constitution (enacted by Proposition 13) establishes an acquisition-value assessment system. It provides that property is to be assessed at its value when acquired through a change of ownership or by new construction. Thereafter, the taxable value of property may increase annually by no more than the rate of inflation or two percent, whichever is less.
There are certain exceptions: (A) market value, if lower than acquisition value, establishes value for tax purposes; (B) property transferred to a spouse, between parents and children, etc., is not reassessed; (C) certain other changes of ownership, added to Article XIIIA by voter approval in the years since 1978, do not trigger reassessment, and (D) property assessed by the State Board of Equalization, such as property of state-regulated utilities, is not subject to the acquisition value limitation. (See ITT World Communications v. City and County of San Francisco, 1985.)


----------

